# Putting the milk on the porch



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm new and hoping I don't get shot down! Took the advice of some mods here and read some posts (espcially the new kid from . . . where was he Colorado? Irag? Seesaw Elementary School?) Anyhow, I'm been checking forums for research on a book I'm writing about the Luftwaffe and this has got to be the best forum I've come across so far. My background is never served (my dad was ex-Air Force -1950s), I build models and love researching WWII aviation. I'm also new to postings and forums (love the cool pics everyone has) and just trying to be friendly. Thats about it. I love the fact that this apparently is worldwide with people who share info, etc. This Intranettle thing is cool, huh!

Anyway thanks for letting me on and hope to have a good flight!

Thanks.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site and G'day from Australia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome Jersey.... This place is unique man, run with an iron fist... Have fun...


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for letting me in. The other forums are too vicious. At least you guys listen and teach.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2007)

Njaco said:


> The other forums are too vicious.



Stay awhile..... you might change your mind.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome abroad.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 20, 2007)

wow somone else from NJ


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2007)

Actual Njaco it's not world wide, we're all just pretending and are based in a Burbank burger joint. 
Still welcome to the site.
" is that to go sir? "


----------



## timshatz (Feb 20, 2007)

R-2800 said:


> wow somone else from NJ



Two people from Jersey on this site? Getting bit crowded with "circle people" and "diner types" on this forum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome - I spent a lot of time in Patterson and Wayne...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2007)

Wayne, Patterson? Its Soth Jersey not soout Joisey. I'm sorry if startin trouble already. Tim knows what I mean (Go Iggles, I'll take a steak wit). Anybody from Jersey (or elsewhere) been to the Millville Army Airfield Museum? Great place.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 20, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, Patterson? Its Soth Jersey not soout Joisey. I'm sorry if startin trouble already. Tim knows what I mean (Go Iggles, I'll take a steak wit). Anybody from Jersey (or elsewhere) been to the Millville Army Airfield Museum? Great place.



Yeah it is, been a while since I've been there. Flew in there some time back. Pretty neat place. 

Now to drive there, you need to take the right onto 47S to the Wawa, then go a mile and a half to the next Wawa, take a right and go for about 3 miles and take a left at the Wawa....

South Jersey joke, can't swing a dead cat without hitting a Wawa. 

Welcome to the Board Njaco, good bunch here. 

GO IGGLES!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2007)

Timshatz, do you know if they're shutting down Willow Grove AF base? I've heard alot of rumors and such. Didn't they have an Me 262 there or has it been moved. This might be old news but I'm just trying to catch up.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, it's a good one. Lots of very knowledgeable folks here. Plenty of trouble starters too!


----------



## typhoonken (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Njaco,
I'm in Mount Laurel, moving soon to address #2 in Mount Laurel.

I'm a Willow Grove ex-employee, and after all the base closing news a year ago, I couldn't tell you if it's on or off the Closure List. 

Sorry I can't help, but hello.

Ken


----------



## timshatz (Feb 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Timshatz, do you know if they're shutting down Willow Grove AF base? I've heard alot of rumors and such. Didn't they have an Me 262 there or has it been moved. This might be old news but I'm just trying to catch up.



Heard there was a big political brew-ha-ha over it. Rendell and Weldon showed up. After that, I heard it was up in the air. Probably still on the list but who knows what is going on with the list. 

As for the 262, I think it and others were moved out. Went past there a little while back and they weren't there. Also had a Nakajima George Float Plane as well. Really neat birds. But they were not kept up and time took their toll. I think (not to quote me on this) that they are either in restoration or a few were traded for other stuff. 

I'll check and see what I can find.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2007)

I feel so stupid for atleast not getting there to check'em out. REALLY stupid since my pre-wife is from the Northeast. You'd think I would've gone. Shame. I knew there was alot about the Me 262 there. I believe it was a Me 262B-1a/U1 - a trainer or nightfighter. Hope its ok.

Mt. Laurel HEY! Close enough to say you're from South Jersey - you know - where everything is "just around the corner".


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2007)

the NF, red 8 B-1a is in South Africa. The craft never flew on operations. Maybe Henk can add two more cents on this ?


----------



## timshatz (Feb 21, 2007)

Willow Grove is Closing. This is from Wikipedia. Probably accurate:

Willow Grove Air Force Base To Close

UPDATED: 6:20 pm EST January 4, 2007

Willow Grove, Pa. -- Air Force C-130's will soon be gone from the Willow Grove joint reserve base.

The Air Force Reserve is deactivating the 913th Airlift Wing, which means 1,200 reservists and civilian employees will lose their jobs at Willow Grove.

But the Air Force said it will help those people find jobs at other units around the country.

The 913th Airlift Wing is scheduled to close by Oct. 1.


As for the Me262, I think you are right. Those static displays are definitely gone. No idea where to.


----------

